# sim card value



## poudouche (May 28, 2015)

In which category will sim cards fit :
low grade 
medium grade or
high grade


----------



## Anonymous (May 28, 2015)

There have been a lot of threads about these mate already. There's a world of resource about yields and processing, and comments about how good they are if you search "sim cards."

Jon


----------



## poudouche (May 29, 2015)

Thanks Jon 
I reviewed the posts regarding " SIM " CARDS " 
Geo one year ago processed one pound for me , the result was consistent with the different other refiners : 0.80 gram of gold
the reason for my question 
Are all sim cards are alike in terms of yield 
Micro sim and standard sim yield the same results ?
Is the gold content is the same whatever the manufacturer ?
regards,
poudouche


----------



## etack (May 29, 2015)

poudouche said:


> Thanks Jon
> I reviewed the posts regarding " SIM " CARDS "
> Geo one year ago processed one pound for me , the result was consistent with the different other refiners : 0.80 gram of gold
> the reason for my question
> ...



NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Last year I had 900+ pound ran and the produced 0.1g#. I bought them thinking of the .6-.8g# return not so. They were mostly new cards a mix of micro and standard cards. I lost big time on that. BEWARE of large lots of sim cards.

The refiner is reputable and was just as upset about it as I was.

That was a* $10,000.00* lesson in assaying first.

Eric

N


----------



## 4metals (May 29, 2015)

We just posted a link about sim cards in the library. From what members actually said their yields were it is low grade. 0.84 grams recovered per pound / 454 grams in a pound = 0.17%. So as scrap goes, it's low grade. 

However as ore goes, (0.84 grams per pound X 2000 pounds)/31.1 grams per ounce = 54 ounces per ton. That's great ore!


----------



## longboat (May 29, 2015)

etack said:


> poudouche said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jon
> ...


Hi. Just a simple question about terminology for you guys over the pond. When you quote a # does that mean per pound? To me a # means number.


----------



## Anonymous (May 29, 2015)

Sure does Longboat. I had to get my head round that too!

Jon


----------

